# Everything you need to know about the 'Galaxy Note III'



## readermaniax (Aug 30, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 To have 4K Video Recording,*

[h=1]Samsung Launched the Much awaited Galaxy Note 3[/h]

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-IVd0PIZ_wts/Uif48RnfIyI/AAAAAAAABKY/SdJoNZFpXeE/s640/note3.jpg*3.bp.blogspot.com/-y3xzTGiGzH0/UK4XOaUpdaI/AAAAAAAADw8/Z1MH4Jr4Efo/s1600/pinterestx1_72.png


Samsung Mobile has officially announced the much awaited Galaxy Note 3, the successor to the hugely successful Galaxy Note 2. Not only has Samsung improved the hardware in the new note. They have give much importance to the Software and the Design. Differentiating itself from the Galaxy S4, The Note 3 comes with a soft and *multi-coloured back cover* for a premium look and feel.

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-RPmQ5QzHNPE/Uif5LzVKhhI/AAAAAAAABKg/X86-jkxg2rM/s640/note3-sview.jpgS View cover for the Glaxy Note 3 comes in a range of colors 

With similar dimensions for the Galaxy Note 2, The Galaxy Note 3 packs in a *5.7” Super AMOLED display* which supports *full HD 1920 x 1080* resolution. Under the Galaxy Note 3 is powered by a Snapdragon *800 2.3GHz quad-core processor* (*Exynos 5 Octa* in some markets) and *3GB RAM*. To add onto this there will be a *13 Megapixel camera* sensor with smart stabilization built in to provide improved picture quality, *2 megapixel front-facing camera* & *4K video recording*support, Wi-Fi 802.11ac. Bluetooth 4.0LE & Bluetooth. With the Most advanced LTE ever on a device, Galaxy Note 3’s LET will work all around the world with every network. The phone will offer two variants of *16GB* and *32GB* which will be expandable using a MicroSD card and to supports all these massive features Samsung has put in a giant *3200mAh battery*.
*1.bp.blogspot.com/-VL1x0lRjLTE/Uif5dEHeNsI/AAAAAAAABKo/HZZLJO4ycx4/s640/note3-1.jpg*3.bp.blogspot.com/-y3xzTGiGzH0/UK4XOaUpdaI/AAAAAAAADw8/Z1MH4Jr4Efo/s1600/pinterestx1_72.png​Where Samsung really focused was on the *S Pen*. Other than giving the S Pen a slightly new design, the pen also enables a number of new features on the phone. The biggest of those being the new *Air Command* that pops a small window offering quick access to features like Action memo, Scrapbook, S Finder search option and the updated S Note, which can be synced, to Evernote.

Coming on to the Software side, the Galaxy Note 3 will run *Android 4.3*. With additions like WatchOn, Samsung Hub, Air View, Improved Multi Window, Smart-pause, S health via the Fingerprint sensor and lots more.

Samsung will launch Galaxy Note 3 on *September 25th* in 149 countries in *Jet Black, Classic White, Blush Pink* and will be available in US and Japan in October 2013.

Samsung also announced the *Galaxy Gear* and the *Galaxy Note 10.1* at the event


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 30, 2013)

readermaniax said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/-iPFvItSfEEU/UiAzxHlvG_I/AAAAAAAAA6I/rKzlxS2vO5U/s640/Galaxy+Note+3+Gizolo.jpg
> 
> *Release Date*
> 
> ...



Lets hope this time samsung design phablet for humans


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 5, 2013)

the devil has arived and we will get em in india soon... Specs looks good. Hope the price is not stiff like htc butterfly s


----------



## ZTR (Sep 5, 2013)

Too bad they won't release the S800 version here with 4K recording


----------



## theterminator (Sep 5, 2013)




----------

